# Little boss...



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

this is my male Green iguana, my love... , i have a female but now is in the top of a my tree. Thanks for lookin... Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

other pic...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice









wish I had an iguana


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

he is about 3' 6in...


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

and my little Ameiva exsul, 8in. i have six in my backyard. this guys are so cool.
i post pics of the others soon.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Holy sh*t!







that is sooooooooooooooo cool! how do u keep them in ur backyard? are they in pens or are they freee roming ? Wont they run away if free roming? props







I admire ur beautiful array of reptiles!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very interesting. i too would like to know what exactly they're housed in, if they are housed in something. Very cool, regardless.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks guys.
yes they are free i n my backyard(about 70'x 50')but the backyard is closed. there are a lot of anoles and a small pond with 2 RES.

Carnivoro


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

DUDE!!!!!!!! that is sooooooooooo kick ass please show pics of ur backyard,fences,and all the stuff u got back there... TY


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang it seems like it would be hard to keep them in you yard. Those are sweet!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats totally amazing


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

tahnks, i post pics of all the stuff very soon.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

here a female ameiva,she attact everyone except me.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

nice where do u live exactly?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

in Puerto Rico,tropical island in the Caribe.
you need to come here! i love where i live!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice bright green, not what you see in the stores here...


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks!...


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

thats pretty awesome that you have a whole back yard with iguanas and ponds, kinda like having your own lil piece of nature. post pics of ur backyard.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

AWSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME PICS


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I wish we had the climate for that







. That is such a badass idea. Finally someone who provides enough space for an iguana.









Any escapes? and do they all come running when you feed them? or do they catch their own?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I wish we had the climate for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no escapes. 
yes every morning they are in the ground waiting for food but i have some vegetal plants there for them too.
i feed them with mix of vegetals and fruit with vitamins.

Thanks!
Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> cool herps


 Thanks bro! im glad tou like them. and welcome to The Reptile forum(awesome) of P-Fury.

Carnivoro


----------

